# pheasants!!!



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

we made a trip to see our daughter at college yester day and when we got home i noticed the the soybeans in the field north of our house had been shelled.when we got about 1/2 way up our driveway i saw about a dozen pheasants grouped together about 50 yards away.most were hens(glad to see!) but there were several cock birds w/ them.
i haven't hunted them for several years now and was hoping it would pay off w/ a better population and it seems like it just may have.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

thats really good! i wish i could see some around my place. congrats. hopefully the populations are coming back!


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I have seen a few cock birds around my place to... I'm not sure if their left over's from the releases seeing how i live close to a release sight but no hens just cock birds. Although i did see a quail streak in front of me on the way back from dove hunting this morning. I wouldn't mind if that population popped back up into the hunting numbers they once where in northeastern Ohio. anyways congrats on the sightings that's a very welcome sign


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i have noticed a steady increase in them inthe last several years and have seen alot already this year both hens and cocks i do hunt them but only once or twice a year. hope they keep doing well


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

last year i put up 22 wild birds in one day  21 of them were hens  

in the pheasant band of the state (circleville area) the birds are making a steady comeback... i'm even seeing them in licking county!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ive seen them on a number of occasions in defiance and paulding county.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw a pheasant last year walking across a main road in the middle of the day in the Portage Lakes are just south of the Akron city limits! Darn near ran it over! I'm guessing that a few of them are hiding in the swamps around the lakes. 

I've hunted in Portage county (NE ohio) for almost 20 years and have only seen 3 birds and shot 1! It was tasty though!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

have seen them in union,delaware,and marion. also so a flock of quail at delaware st prk last year


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

it would be a flock of seagulls....and a covey of quail.


----------

